# NEW stickerless (tiles included) cube!



## koreancuber (Jul 14, 2010)

Original thread : http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=413362#post413362












I know it has been mentioned in the Witeden thread.. but I wanted to spread to word.. YAY! 

TO cube store owners: buy all 6 colors, and assembled it using all 6 colors! (you can sell them assembled (more expensive))


----------



## Edward (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm sure there have been plenty of stickerless dollar store cubes :3


----------



## koreancuber (Jul 14, 2010)

first stickerless DECENT cubes


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 14, 2010)

If I like the black GuHong, then I wouldn't mind buying this one.


----------



## dabmasta (Jul 14, 2010)

Thats pretty cool. But i still prefer stickers for whatever reason


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jul 14, 2010)

The slightly chipped cubesmith stickers help in showing how much hard work you have put into cubing and that is something that these cannot offer. 

I love stickers


----------



## Stefan (Jul 14, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> first stickerless DECENT cubes



http://www.speedcubing.com/ton/page...Hungary 1980 printed colors (purple side).htm
http://www.twistypuzzles.com/cgi-bin/puzzle.cgi?pkey=1247
http://speedcubes.net/model.php?model=16


----------



## DT546 (Jul 14, 2010)

what about the new cube4you, or the diansheng (type E) or these? 


or what pochmann said


----------



## koreancuber (Jul 14, 2010)

NEW stickerless (tiles included) cubes

THERE?


----------



## buelercuber (Jul 14, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> koreancuber said:
> 
> 
> > first stickerless DECENT cubes
> ...



i think he meant like no one base colour and others around it, I think he meant like the v-dazzler. and painted on, sorta is stickers. this cube has no painted stickers or stick on stickers at all.


----------



## buelercuber (Jul 14, 2010)

cubes like these are amazing, you don't have to worry about extra costs for the stickers (even though they arn't that expensive). it also doesn't ever wear down which is good for beginner's rough fingertricks, or movements.

LOVE IT I want one


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jul 14, 2010)

buelercuber said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > koreancuber said:
> ...



this


----------



## pcuber (Jul 14, 2010)

you could also make a 3x3 illusion


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 14, 2010)

buelercuber said:


> cubes like these are amazing, you don't have to worry about extra costs for the stickers (even though they arn't that expensive). it also doesn't ever wear down which is good for beginner's rough fingertricks, or movements.
> 
> LOVE IT I want one



It also can't be used in competition.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jul 14, 2010)

David I was so about to say that! I think having a stickerless cube could be cool, but I'm not about to drop $66 on 5 GuHong DIY kits to get it. I would probably drop $15 for one since it's a novelty thing, but I guess if I spend $66 on 6 kits I could sell the other 5 to get my money back.


----------



## WastedMeerkat (Jul 14, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> buelercuber said:
> 
> 
> > cubes like these are amazing, you don't have to worry about extra costs for the stickers (even though they arn't that expensive). it also doesn't ever wear down which is good for beginner's rough fingertricks, or movements.
> ...



Wait, why? That's stupid.


----------



## James Ludlow (Jul 14, 2010)

WastedMeerkat said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > buelercuber said:
> ...



Probably this

3h)	No modifications are allowed that enhance the basic concept of a puzzle. Some examples of enhancing the basic concept are: new moves are possible, normal moves are impossible, more pieces are visible, colours on the backside of the puzzle are visible, moves are done automatically, more or other solved states.


----------



## WastedMeerkat (Jul 14, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> WastedMeerkat said:
> 
> 
> > DavidWoner said:
> ...



I don't see the problem... I could easily cut stickers to completely cover the cube to where no black is visible.


----------



## koreancuber (Jul 14, 2010)

3d)	Puzzles must either have coloured stickers, coloured tiles, textures or painted colours.


----------



## WastedMeerkat (Jul 14, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> 3d)	Puzzles must either have coloured stickers, coloured tiles, textures or painted colours.



I'm pretty sure they wouldn't care. The only reason it's not in the rules is because nobody has done it before.


----------



## Feryll (Jul 14, 2010)

Good job, whoever screwed up on making a proper Japanese or American color scheme on the second cube  Who constructed these?


----------



## WastedMeerkat (Jul 14, 2010)

Feryll said:


> Good job, whoever screwed up on making a proper Japanese or American color scheme on the second cube  Who constructed these?



Wait, what? That's proper American color scheme on both pictures. And idk, I guess the WitEden guy did.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 14, 2010)

WastedMeerkat said:


> koreancuber said:
> 
> 
> > 3d)	Puzzles must either have coloured stickers, coloured tiles, textures or painted colours.
> ...



You'd be surprised. Also the one in the pic appears to have 2 logos.


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Jul 14, 2010)

WastedMeerkat said:


> koreancuber said:
> 
> 
> > 3d)	Puzzles must either have coloured stickers, coloured tiles, textures or painted colours.
> ...



I'm just guessing here, but I always figured that the reason was to remove any potential advantage that would come with having faces that did not have a uniform texture. Hence, a cube that does not have an entire set of stickers is considered tournament illegal.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jul 14, 2010)

The only way to make that cube legal is to have the WCA vote on it, I believe? Either way it is still something neat to have, and I'd probably want a black stickered cube to use in competition anyway (I don't have any white cubes, and doubt I'll be getting any, I just prefer black). I highly doubt the GuHong will take away my love for my FII but you never know!

Edit: It looks like in the original thread that they said they put on two logo's accidentally, and it seems like the logo is just a transparent sticker with the logo on it. Thus you could put the logo on any face.


----------



## M4rQu5 (Jul 14, 2010)

What does this look like stickered?
Just wondering...


----------



## Feryll (Jul 15, 2010)

WastedMeerkat said:


> Feryll said:
> 
> 
> > Good job, whoever screwed up on making a proper Japanese or American color scheme on the second cube  Who constructed these?
> ...



What do you mean? The top one is fine, but in the second one, it's supposed to be yellow-red-green counterclockwise, not yellow-green-red.


----------



## Dene (Jul 15, 2010)

I think it looks terrible, personally.


----------



## Rorix (Jul 15, 2010)

Feryll said:


> WastedMeerkat said:
> 
> 
> > Feryll said:
> ...



That's orange I think


----------



## davidgreece (Jul 15, 2010)

maybe people should just get the cube4you interchangeable tiles


----------



## davidgreece (Jul 15, 2010)

maybe people should just buy the cube4you interchangeable tiles cube


----------



## Samania (Jul 15, 2010)

davidgreece said:


> maybe people should just buy the cube4you interchangeable tiles cube



double post and- its just not the same Q-Q


----------



## Sune (Jul 15, 2010)

Since there's no red guhong (yet?), this cube either has 2 orange sides, or black instead of red. Do not want.


----------



## teller (Jul 15, 2010)

Toquinha1977 said:


> WastedMeerkat said:
> 
> 
> > koreancuber said:
> ...




It looks as though you could tell the color of the back face by tilting R or L just a few degrees and peeking at the sliver of inside faces that are revealed. 

Not exactly a winning edge, but...probably illegal.


----------



## davidgreece (Jul 15, 2010)

Samania said:


> davidgreece said:
> 
> 
> > maybe people should just buy the cube4you interchangeable tiles cube
> ...



oops i didnt mean to double post i just pressed this link to subscribe while i pressed the quick reply button i didn't see the post so i posted again


----------



## Daniel Que (Jul 15, 2010)

teller said:


> Toquinha1977 said:
> 
> 
> > WastedMeerkat said:
> ...





jamesdeanludlow said:


> Probably this
> 
> 3h)	No modifications are allowed that enhance the basic concept of a puzzle. Some examples of enhancing the basic concept are: new moves are possible, normal moves are impossible, more pieces are visible, colours on the backside of the puzzle are visible, moves are done automatically, more or other solved states.




What? I still don't understand why this would be illegal? None of the sides have stickers, so the texture would be uniform, right? Or if it's illegal because "more pieces are visible," the pieces aren't *that* much more visible..?

I've never actually read the regulations (it seemed kind of long...) so I don't know all of the fine points. Basically, the rules are just variations of "don't cheat." And this is still just an honest cube.


----------



## Forte (Jul 15, 2010)

Daniel Que said:


> What? I still don't understand why this would be illegal? None of the sides have stickers, so the texture would be uniform, right? Or if it's illegal because "more pieces are visible," the pieces aren't *that* much more visible..?
> 
> I've never actually read the regulations (it seemed kind of long...) so I don't know all of the fine points. Basically, the rules are just variations of "don't cheat." And this is still just an honest cube.





koreancuber said:


> 3d)	Puzzles must either have coloured stickers, coloured tiles, textures or painted colours.



It's this one


----------



## keemy (Jul 16, 2010)

Uhh I think this would count as painted colors (I mean they are basically just different dyes added to the plastic before it's cast).

The only potential infraction I see is that there is more visibility because halfway through a turn you can see colors you normally wouldn't have that info on.


----------



## buelercuber (Jul 16, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> buelercuber said:
> 
> 
> > cubes like these are amazing, you don't have to worry about extra costs for the stickers (even though they arn't that expensive). it also doesn't ever wear down which is good for beginner's rough fingertricks, or movements.
> ...



true, acsue there are no stickers ;( but its still a cool cube to have, eh?


----------



## splinteh (Jul 16, 2010)

Looks too funny.


----------



## Winball (Jul 16, 2010)

2 logos?
That is against the regulations ?


----------



## buelercuber (Jul 16, 2010)

Winball said:


> 2 logos?
> That is against the regulations ?



yea it is , and so is not having stickers.


----------



## WastedMeerkat (Jul 16, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> 3d)	Puzzles must either have coloured stickers, coloured tiles, textures or painted colours.



Ok, I've been thinking about it, and this rule is only here because they want people to be solving cubes that aren't all one color. It's a stupid common sense thing. If we actually had to make a big deal of this and get the WCA to vote, I'm sure they would make it legal.


----------



## irontwig (Jul 16, 2010)

WastedMeerkat said:


> koreancuber said:
> 
> 
> > 3d)	Puzzles must either have coloured stickers, coloured tiles, textures or painted colours.
> ...



But wouldn't the rule about same number of solved positions and possible moves take care about that anyway?


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jul 16, 2010)

irontwig: Even so, all the rules have to be met, not just some. I think that this should be discussed by the WCA. They might have to do tests to see exactly where you might get the advantage seeing other pieces to before you saw them on a stickered/tiled/painted cube.

Keemy: It is not a painted color. I understand the plastic just has a different dye in it, but the point I believe is that the cube is a solid color with stickers differentiating the faces.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jul 17, 2010)

to the OP:
could you please correct the title? it's very misleading: I thought this thread would be about the new C4U tiled cube...


----------



## tanapak1 (Jul 17, 2010)

Winball said:


> 2 logos?
> That is against the regulations ?



logo is a sticker.


----------



## Andreaillest (Jul 17, 2010)

I like the look, but I probably won't buy it unless it becomes the new "it" cube.


----------



## HowSuneIsNow (Jul 17, 2010)

is there two orange sides? do they a have a red cube?


----------



## zxken (Jul 17, 2010)

HowSuneIsNow said:


> is there two orange sides? do they a have a red cube?



guhong have six colors for make a complete cubes 

pictures

http://picasaweb.google.com.tw/zxken.jay/Guhong


----------



## HowSuneIsNow (Jul 17, 2010)

I don't see the part of that page that shows 6 colors. am I missing something?


----------



## irontwig (Jul 17, 2010)

Ugh... the yellow is too orange for my taste.


----------



## Meep (Jul 17, 2010)

The orange and red are too similar that I'd end up stickering over it.


----------



## WastedMeerkat (Jul 17, 2010)

Meep said:


> The orange and red are too similar that I'd end up stickering over it.



The textures on all six sides wouldn't be uniform, so you couldn't use it in blindfolded solves.


----------



## nck (Jul 17, 2010)

I don't really like the look of it....


----------



## davidgreece (Jul 18, 2010)

the problem is with this cube you can't change the darkness or lightness of the colour so you might not like it if red is really close to orange for example


----------



## rubiknewbie (Jul 20, 2010)

They should make all cubes stickerless. Stickers are irritating.


----------

